
Forget WiFi, Connect to the Internet Through Lightbulbs - voodoochilo
http://www.newsforage.com/2012/04/forget-wifi-connect-to-internet-through.html
======
ColinWright
Previous discussions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2850896>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2850288>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2850202>

